# Embassy closures?



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

None know of specific reasons for the mass embassy closures in the last 2 days?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have heard that it is because cars are allowed to park outside the embassies.. a major security risk


----------



## Ineedhelp2014 (Nov 2, 2014)

is it still closed?

i've applied for the visa since the 11th November...


----------

